# Bunkers in East Yorkshire



## Jimthething (May 19, 2012)

Hi folks.

I noticed a WW2 bunker recorded near Rise on DOB last week, and as I drive past there most days my interest was piqued. Did a search for Rise bunker on Google and found this very interesting article...

http://www.thisishullandeastriding....rilla-bunker/story-15332263-detail/story.html


----------



## matyb2k (May 19, 2012)

get yourself down there


----------



## Jimthething (May 20, 2012)

I intend to if I can get a definite location. It's only approximate on the DOB overlay and there's a lot of woodland around there. Seems the locations are still pretty secret, but there are apparently quite a few of these bunkers around here!


----------



## RichCooper (May 20, 2012)

More for the old todo list


----------



## godzilla73 (May 20, 2012)

Without wishing to teach ones peers to suck eggs - they are_ so_ secret that there's a massive map and database of all the known and speculative whereabouts of all of them, online here

Glad to be of service.....
Godzy


----------



## Jimthething (May 21, 2012)

Lol, yes Rich - and the list grows! I'm very 'time poor' at the moment sadly. New job new house etc, so other than a quick look on here every now and then and the odd quick bit of web research I'm not getting out much at all.
Thanks for the pointer Godzilla. I'd not had much time to do any research but that website looks most interesting. I've just ordered a copy of 'Gone to Ground' off it - just hope I get time to read it (added to list  ).


----------



## Jimthething (May 21, 2012)

Actually, after looking at pics of the entrance to that bunker on your website Godzilla, it brings this to mind...




071220111661 by jimthething, on Flickr

This is a structure I came across while out walking in a small wood between Withernsea and Roos. Looked to be filled with earth and I thought nothing more of it. If it was sunk a few feet further into the ground it would look pretty much the same as the bunker entrance on the Rise Patrol report.


----------



## John_D (May 21, 2012)

An interesting document HERE about one of these.


----------



## Munchh (May 21, 2012)

I've come across a couple. Because of the way they were built and the materials used, they're not standing the test of time very well. There is one near me that is said to be in one piece still, so I will have to see if I can hunt it out.


----------

